# '68 drive shaft Q



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Having to have a new drive shaft made for my '68 which will be raw steel when finished. Anyone have a thought on leaving it raw, or know if the factory ones were painted or coated, and if so, what color and/or gloss finish?


----------

